# Kimber Confusion



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Their site doesn't make it easy to quickly move back and forth between models.

Anyway, my question is if they have a model that matches what I want: 

-Full size frame
-Steel frame
-5" barrel
-Melt treatment
-Standard sites
-The look and finish of the CPD...black frame, wood grips, silver bits.

Basically I want the look of a Custom CPD II....but in a full size all steel package. Is this possible?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Eclipse*

What about the Eclipse Custom II? I don't know what "melt treatment" is, but I just got an Eclipse Pro II and it is darkened and then brushed on all the flat surfaces. It looks pretty slick to me. The Custom is all stainless too, and has the five inch barrel.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually a few models meet your criteria. If you are 100% set on stainless with wood grips, you want:

Custom CDP II
Stainless Raptor II
Gold Combat Stainless II
Eclipse Target II
Tactical Custom II
Stainless Gold Match II

Rubber Grips:

Stainless TLE II
Stainless Target II

Non Stainless wood grips:

SIS II

I have their 2008 catalog in front of me. Most gunshops received a box of the catalogs in January and are happy to give them out.


----------

